

Ask HN: What is success? - ukao

I have been thinking about this lately, what success looks like. How far would I have to go before I would consider myself successful. So what about you? What would you have to do in order to be successful? Raise funds, go public, get acquired, make some money, make a living for your family, etc? Not the right answer, but for you personally.
======
veyron
There's an old saying "Success is a journey, not a destination".

I mention that because, if you give yourself a bar [ie go public] now, you may
change your mind later or fall into the spiral of continually raising that bar
before ever crossing it. As an example of the former, you may see that your
company can thrive without public funding (eg koch enterprises). As an example
of the latter, you may measure success in terms of a favored lifestyle [which
will always scale up to your income level -- you can never get too many rooms
in a mansion or too many acres in an estate or too many floors in an apartment
complex.

